# Como testear pixeles quemados??



## gastonx (May 14, 2006)

hola a todos!!  alguien conoce algun soft para testear y/o reparar pixeles de pantallas de notebooks, gracias.


----------



## rusbel (May 20, 2006)

conectele una señal de color negro y te mostrara todos los pixeles quemados.


----------

